# Australian born and bred.



## enigmablue (Dec 6, 2009)

Heya all from Australia!



> If you can find a path with no obstacles, it probably doesn't lead anywhere.
> 
> - Clark.



I'm a neophyte at politics, here to test my views and evolve them. I do, however, have values firmly placed in humanitarianism. I don't subscribe to  Camus' : "Man is the only creature that refuses to be what he is." If we can't better ourselves, see higher and wider than the horizon before us, then there's small point in striving and the person left tasting the ashes of defeat is yourself.



> I have no special talents.  I am only passionately curious.
> 
> ~Albert Einstein.



The words of a man I find inspirational.


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 6, 2009)

Guuday from Perth.

The weather is hot, the beer cold and high in alcohol content.

And the Yanks around here are allright.

Their bark is worse than their bite.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Guuday from Perth.
> 
> The weather is hot, the beer cold and high in alcohol content.
> 
> ...


(Don't count on that.)






Welcome!


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 6, 2009)

Bite me where you will Ms. Mondo.

It would be my pleasure.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Bite me where you will Ms. Mondo.
> 
> It would be my pleasure.


I can guarantee it would.


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 6, 2009)

Si modo said:


> ]I can guarantee it would.



*Frogen desperately searches for his bone* Where did I freeze that thing?


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 6, 2009)

watch the bone remarks there frogen...

okay i have checked the intake book...we have too many immigrants on board already, do you have a sponsor....a job?  can you pass the usmessageboard citizenship test?


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Guuday from Perth.
> 
> The weather is hot, the beer cold and high in alcohol content.
> 
> ...



Good morning from Atlanta.

The weather is cold (as in right around 26F right now), beer cannot be sold by the package on Sundays, therefore zero alcohol content (unless you planned ahead).  

Here's to Sundays well thought out in advance!


----------



## California Girl (Dec 6, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Guuday from Perth.
> 
> The weather is hot, the beer cold and high in alcohol content.
> 
> ...



Not so long ago a friend asked my brother if my bark was worse than my bite. He said 'no'. 



Welcome newbie.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 6, 2009)

enigmablue said:


> Heya all from Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome!

It is the job of thinking people not to be on the side of the executioners.
Albert Camus


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2009)

California Girl said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > Guuday from Perth.
> ...



newbie? from someone who's been here since october? you're cute. 

lol...


----------



## California Girl (Dec 6, 2009)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JW Frogen said:
> ...



Is it overly complicated for one newbie to refer to another newbie as newbie? I do apologize.


Fucking old guard and their obsessional whining about 'newbies'.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah Jillian, Stop being obsessed will ya...(wink)....


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2009)

that must be what i am. lol...


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 6, 2009)

isnt grump an ozzie?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2009)

All new visiting Oz's must post Australian bikini girl pics. If they are a female and hot, it must be a pic of themselves.

'dems da rules. Gotta follow 'em.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 6, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> isnt grump an ozzie?



Emigrated to Oz two years ago from NZ...am in Sydney...freaking hot day today....


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > isnt grump an ozzie?
> ...



has it really been two years? wow!

hot, huh?



this is nyc's now

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/10007?lswe=10007&from=searchbox_localwx


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 6, 2009)

Well it's almost 11pm here and I'm sweatin'....no aircon.....

Still it could be cold I guess...


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2009)

Dr Grump said:


> Well it's almost 11pm here and I'm sweatin'....no aircon.....
> 
> Still it could be cold I guess...



sorry 'bout the heat. i'd rather sleep in cold than hot... on the other hand, i could do without freezing weather, too. lol...


----------



## Toro (Dec 6, 2009)

enigmablue said:


> Heya all from Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just lost all the non-Europeans and non-Australians here.

Welcome.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

I thought this was a thread about Australian Shepards.   

Welcome.


----------



## Toro (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> I thought this was a thread about Australian Shepards.
> 
> Welcome.



Segue!  

My Aussie.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Not all the old guard USMB characters are like that.  Just a few of them....and they come off looking positively...eh, stupid.  

Just hang in there...and don't let 'em get to ewe!


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was a thread about Australian Shepards.
> ...



What a cutie pie!  I LOVE his name too.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> All new visiting Oz's must post Australian bikini girl pics. If they are a female and hot, it must be a pic of themselves.
> 
> 'dems da rules. Gotta follow 'em.



What's a "visiting Oz's?"  

The term is "Aussie" (pronounced Ozzie, like Ozzie Osborne). 

Gotit?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > All new visiting Oz's must post Australian bikini girl pics. If they are a female and hot, it must be a pic of themselves.
> ...



Do you really think I do not know this?

It is an abbreviation. A shortening of the word for speed and vernacular purposes. Another example of such would be "Ho-lee fugging shiat yer dum".


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Yeah, you didn't know this.  Ho-lee fuggin shiat, whatever.    

So attack the messenger--nice cover.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



No cover required snuggle-britches. It's sum'tin I do all the time.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



You cover your mistakes all the time? Wow!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



No.

Do you always play ignorant, or is it fer real?


----------



## del (Dec 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



i love a good rhetorical question.


----------



## adeel_sami (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the board


----------



## asaratis (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome, enigmablue.

I understand enigmas.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Which is interesting, given *I* am the Princess of Rhetoric!


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I'm not ignorant....just agreeing with you.

You said you cover your mistakes all the time (see quote below). 



			
				RadiomanATL said:
			
		

> No cover required snuggle-britches.  It's sum'tin I do all the time.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



I guess the fact that the first sentence negates the subject that you are insisting I was referencing flew over your head?

So I take it that the answer to my question is "it's fer real".


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



No.  Not at all.

The fact that you continue to willfully misspell the word "for" as "fer" indicates the level of intelligence we're all dealing with when we encounter you.

As in.  Not. Much.  

Usually you're not too bad, but today you seem to be quite out of sorts.  What's the deal?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



The deal is that I do not need a mental midget lecturing me on proper spelling when anyone can see that I am purposefully using it for vernacular reasons. Didja understand all that?


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



The deal is you're a midget period--mental and physical.  And your "vernacular reasons" just makes you look STOOPID, asswipe.

Didja get that??


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2009)

Jeeze, Jenny.  Quitcher trolling in an intro thread.


----------



## asaratis (Dec 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...





RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...





RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





JenyEliza said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...





RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...





RadiomanATL said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...





JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...




MY GAWD!

Can't an enigma introduce herself without two others getting in a public pissing contest?  Why don't y'all PM each other and spare us the wasted time?

Shut the fuck up!


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Jeeze, Jenny.  Quitcher trolling in an intro thread.



Why?  I thought that's what yer supposed to do?! 

You mean yer not?


----------



## asaratis (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeze, Jenny.  Quitcher trolling in an intro thread.
> ...


Yep...yer knot!  Now ya know!


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

asaratis said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Thanks fer let'in me know what yer not supposed to do in intro threads.

My intro thread was a train wreck, so I figgered that was just the way things git done around here.  

I stand corrected.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

asaratis said:


> MY GAWD!
> 
> Can't an enigma introduce herself without two others getting in a public pissing contest?  Why don't y'all PM each other and spare us the wasted time?
> 
> Shut the fuck up!


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > MY GAWD!
> ...



You don't have to be so......enthusiastic!


----------



## asaratis (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...


I've done the same....no need to commit suicide though.

Welcome, enigmablue.  It will be fun figuring you out!  I think I have the female part right though...right?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



It's an intro thread and you're making yourself look like a complete jackass with the babbling on and on over nothing.  But hey, if that's _yer_ thing . . . .


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...


Now will you shut up about this in this intro thread?


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Si modo said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...



Me'bbe.  Me'bbe not.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Whatever.  YOU are the one who seems to have a problem....not me.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



No you're making yourself look like a jackass.  You also like to get the last word in.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Oh, that's too fucking funny!  Rich too!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



See?


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, and Boink-Boink----this is a message board.  You're taking it ENTIRELY too seriously.

If you can't have fun online, WHERE can you have fun?  

You ought to try having fun sometime, Boink.  It'll do ya good.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Oh, and Boink-Boink----this is a message board.  You're taking it ENTIRELY too seriously.
> 
> If you can't have fun online, WHERE can you have fun?
> 
> You ought to try having fun sometime, Boink.  It'll do ya good.



But Jeny, I AM having fun.    I think you are taking me too srsly.  Srsly.  Note the petty name thing you use.  Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Oh, and Boink-Boink----this is a message board.  You're taking it ENTIRELY too seriously.
> 
> If you can't have fun online, WHERE can you have fun?
> 
> You ought to try having fun sometime, Boink.  It'll do ya good.


Has it ever occurred to you that you are the only one laughing and having fun with your inanity?


----------



## Vera (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forums.  I just joined in the past week, as well. So far, I've found it quite interesting. I'm sure you will as well. Australia is a country I have wanted to visit as well as having contemplated moving there. I've had several friends that either live there or have visited. I find it interesting how you control your immigration.


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2009)

enigmablue said:


> Heya all from Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A few years ago, when I found that I had a bit more free time available to me, I also got involved in politics and discussions of politics.  I also was very much a green weenie.  Immersion into political discussions is an effective way to better your knowledge of current events in the political arena and to better your debating skills.  It can get very heated at times.  It can get very inane at times, as well - thus the frustration that comes with it.

So, I was in the same boat several years ago.  I wouldn't change the way I chose to get involved once I had more free time available, either.  As long as you value being informed, the skill of debate, logic, and have no fear of being wrong (and can publicly admit it) above partisan points, I think you will find it rewarding as well.  You come with a great recommendation behind you, too.

Take a mafia mentality to it - 'it's not personal, it's just business'.  It helps.


----------



## goldcatt (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the zoo! Don't mind the monkeys, they're just not housebroken yet.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and Boink-Boink----this is a message board.  You're taking it ENTIRELY too seriously.
> ...



You don't like your new name, Boink-Boink?  

Tough titty said the kitty when the milk went dry.  I like it.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Hypocrite, much Boink-Boink?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2009)

Jenny, seriously.  Shut up.  Take your idiocy to another thread.  You are doing nothing but annoying.

STFU.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Si modo said:


> Jenny, seriously.  Shut up.  Take your idiocy to another thread.  You are doing nothing but annoying.
> 
> STFU.



Too bad, eh?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh, and using the term Oz, is fine...I do it all the time...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome mate


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Can't resist trying to get the last word in, eh?  

Playing PeeWee Herman are ya?      

Your words and how you treat people are what makes you come across as a jackass.  But you knew that.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Whatever, Boinky!   

Do you really think I care what you think?

Not. Really.

Doh!


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...


Are you fucking nuts, or what?

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



Of course not, why would you?  I was just letting you know what I (and more than a few others) think.  If you like looking like a fool and insulting others  . . . .  to each his own.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the newest resident from down under!

Seems you already been introduced to the picture rule too.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Ok.

Thanks, Boink-Boink.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Si modo said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Nice manners, there, Modo-Dodo!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome.
I was trying to find you on the map, point it out for me would ya.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Welcome.
> I was trying to find you on the map, point it out for me would ya.



To start your map of the world is upside down.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 6, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...



Not to an Aussie.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 6, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Oh doh..........................!!!  

That went flying right past me.....


----------



## Samson (Dec 6, 2009)

(I thought about starting an intro thread.

Then I read this one.)


Welcome.....I have a Hat made of Kangaroo


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2009)

Samson said:


> (I thought about starting an intro thread.
> 
> Then I read this one.)
> 
> ...



The tribe has spoken.


----------



## enigmablue (Dec 6, 2009)

I am gob smacked; so much life and energy and people talking with vivre. All I did was say - G'day. I don't quite know how to respond except to say I feel welcomed. I haven't even posted anything beyond the _Introduction_ yet.

I do need to firstly note that _Ringel05_'s map of the world is correct. Australia is on top. I'm fairly certain _Frogen_ would agree. Let's possibly count _Dr Grump_ in there as well? It's most hot in this part of the world. The recent bush fires through South Australia and NSW signal this. Did any of you follow last year's _Black Saturday_'s fire storms? 

_JenyEliza_ I like your feisty traits. Give stick! Also thx for the welcome and the piece of advice. 

_Bfgrn_ ... a follower of Camus? a reader of his works?

Disappointment for both _Zoom-Boing_ and _Asaratis_, I am neither female nor a dog.

Vera? Yeah, our immigration is tight in some ways, yet, has holes. Witness the plight of asylum seekers here of late. Because we are an island continent, some set forth across the seas from Asia to hopefully escape one life and begin a new one. Unfortunately, there are people smugglers involved which makes for sticky principles and decisions.

I know, I haven't responded to all so I will say : Thx all.

*shakes head* I know I have forgotten to mention some one who took time to give advice in one of the early posts.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 7, 2009)

enigmablue said:


> I am gob smacked; so much life and energy and people talking with vivre. All I did was say - G'day. I don't quite know how to respond except to say I feel welcomed. I haven't even posted anything beyond the _Introduction_ yet.



You think *this* was fun?  Just wait....we've only just got started, us crazy Americans.  



> I do need to firstly note that _Ringel05_'s map of the world is correct. Australia is on top. I'm fairly certain _Frogen_ would agree. Let's possibly count _Dr Grump_ in there as well? It's most hot in this part of the world. The recent bush fires through South Australia and NSW signal this. Did any of you follow last year's _Black Saturday_'s fire storms?



I suspected you might have something to say about that map!  

I did follow your bushfires, and extend my deepest condolences to you and your countrymen.  What a huge tragedy...hard to believe the one year mark is nearby already.  

Believe it or not I read Aussie (online) newspapers pretty much every day.  Most recently entertaining myself with your Gold Coast Schoolies event.  

And while you're sitting over there on your side of the world sweating your proverbial arse off, we're here on our side of the world freezing our tookus' off!      Why, even my very southern city of Atlanta got SNOW this weekend (in the US southern is closer to the equator, as in AUS being northern is the same as being southern....did you get that?)  

In fact, it's so cold here that tonight we went out and bought the cat a SNUGGIE!  I hear these inventions were quite the hit in AUS last winter (our summer).   

Heck, if this cold foul weather keeps up, I'll be picking up a pair of UGG boots for the Puss to boot!  



> _JenyEliza_ I like your feisty traits. Give stick! Also thx for the welcome and the piece of advice.



I don't know about in Australia, but I sure hope giving stick is a good thing!   

If not, then I *definitely don't* do that!   



> _Bfgrn_ ... a follower of Camus? a reader of his works?



I can't speak for Bfgrn, so I'll leave this to be answered by them.  



> Disappointment for both _Zoom-Boing_ and _Asaratis_, I am neither female nor a dog.



Yes, a big disappointment in Boinky and Ass.  They got it wrong again.  



> Vera? Yeah, our immigration is tight in some ways, yet, has holes. Witness the plight of asylum seekers here of late. Because we are an island continent, some set forth across the seas from Asia to hopefully escape one life and begin a new one. Unfortunately, there are people smugglers involved which makes for sticky principles and decisions.



Yeah, your immigration system is screwed up.  How sad is it that a healthy 40 something American can't immigrate to your country because they're TOO OLD?   

I know---I asked.  You guys handed me a rocking chair and told me to get busy knitting!  

As for our immigration system -- heck, we don't have one really.  We just let anybody in who can cross the finish line (ie, border).  Then we set 'em up with food stamps, cash welfare benefits, medicare, rental subsidies, and we make their kids CITIZENS too.  We gringos are very generous (and muy estupidio) here.

We don't have people smugglers here.  We have COYOTES here.....and regardless what they tell you, they are carnivores and cannibals.  They will sell their Granny's soul for the almightly US dollar, and bring in some plumb loco immigrantes.  Just what we need here in the US....more crazy people bearing arms.  



> I know, I haven't responded to all so I will say : Thx all.
> 
> *shakes head* I know I have forgotten to mention some one who took time to give advice in one of the early posts.



I'm sure you did, but that's OK..  You've got the REST OF YOUR LIFE to post here....so get busy.  No rocking chair or knitting needles for you!


----------



## enigmablue (Dec 10, 2009)

*bows to all* Swept away by the tides of determinism V freewill my time was ransomed elsewhere.



> You think *this* was fun?  Just wait....we've only just got started, us crazy Americans.



This, lady, is indeed a claim worthy of the testing. Craziness often denotes another sight.



> I suspected you might have something to say about that map!



Indeed, simply that its correct orientation is self-evident. What more needs be said?



> I did follow your bushfires, and extend my deepest condolences to you and your countrymen.  What a huge tragedy...hard to believe the one year mark is nearby already.
> 
> Believe it or not I read Aussie (online) newspapers pretty much every day.  Most recently entertaining myself with your Gold Coast Schoolies event.



Thx. *bows to the gracious lady* We also felt for those caught up in the Cali fires which ravage with similar, if not worse, fire storms. Natural disasters level the field? We are much the same when it comes to a fire controlling the immediate moment? Flight or fight.



> I don't know about in Australia, but I sure hope giving stick is a good thing!
> 
> ]If not, then I *definitely don't* do that!







> Yes, a big disappointment in Boinky and Ass.  They got it wrong again.



Indeed, as I am male. Could it be they connote femaleness to only certain characteristic? 



> Yeah, your immigration system is screwed up.  How sad is it that a healthy 40 something American can't immigrate to your country because they're TOO OLD?



Age alone is not a discriminator - skill and contribution to society are often judged. An immigration policy needs to account not just for the individual?



> As for our immigration system -- heck, we don't have one really.  We just let anybody in who can cross the finish line (ie, border).  Then we set 'em up with food stamps, cash welfare benefits, medicare, rental subsidies, and we make their kids CITIZENS too.  We gringos are very generous (and muy estupidio) here.



I have read of ghettoes in America and the marginalization of ethnic groups. Indeed, I was surprised in my recent reading that NYC probably has the largest number of immigrants [illegal and otherwise]. However can any have a chance in a large city? This baffles me.



> We don't have people smugglers here.  We have COYOTES here.....and regardless what they tell you, they are carnivores and cannibals.  They will sell their Granny's soul for the almightly US dollar, and bring in some plumb loco immigrantes.  Just what we need here in the US....more crazy people bearing arms.



 Truly so? This fulfills stereotypes I have tried my best to avoid. If we were to speak of Americans, then I would say they are probably cursed by more stereotypes than any other group I know of. 

*shakes head* I know I have forgotten to mention some one who took time to give advice in one of the early posts.



> I'm sure you did, but that's OK..  You've got the REST OF YOUR LIFE to post here....so get busy.  No rocking chair or knitting needles for you!



Indeed I did.

I anticipate a lively time here and thx to all for your greetings. I hope I haven't missed too much while toiling elsewhere.

I have followed the controversy of _Climategate_; the increasing questions which hover over Obama *lol* even the ditch digging of Tiger Woods.

What else have I not paid attention to which is worthy of note?


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 10, 2009)

> I have read of ghettoes in America and the marginalization of ethnic groups. Indeed, I was surprised in my recent reading that NYC probably has the largest number of immigrants [illegal and otherwise]. However can any have a chance in a large city? This baffles me.


Our country is a living contradiction. Take, for instance, the current leaders of our two political parties:









Yet, blacks are the poorest racial demographic in the country, and our jails are overflowing with violent young black men.



> Truly so? This fulfills stereotypes I have tried my best to avoid. If we were to speak of Americans, then I would say they are probably cursed by more stereotypes than any other group I know of.



Jeny failed to mention that the _coyotes_ are Mexican, not American. Like this cute girl, who was caught selling weaponry to _coyotes _running  the border:


----------



## enigmablue (Dec 10, 2009)

> Our country is a living contradiction. Take, for instance, the current leaders of our two political parties ... Yet, blacks are the poorest racial demographic in the country, and our jails are overflowing with violent young black men.



Oic ... _class_ transcends race? By class I mean upbringing, background and of course, money. Well, that's no more an aspect of the contradictory nature of any society when looked at. I guess it's then more a matter of degree?

Truly so? This fulfills stereotypes I have tried my best to avoid. If we were to speak of Americans, then I would say they are probably cursed by more stereotypes than any other group I know of.



> Jeny failed to mention that the _Coyotes_ are Mexican, not American. Like this cute girl, who was caught selling weaponry to drug-runners on the border ...



And, your point about American sterotypes?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Dec 10, 2009)

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > JW Frogen said:
> ...



Does that make you a dinosaur?


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 10, 2009)

enigmablue said:


> > Our country is a living contradiction. Take, for instance, the current leaders of our two political parties ... Yet, blacks are the poorest racial demographic in the country, and our jails are overflowing with violent young black men.
> 
> 
> 
> Oic ... _class_ transcends race? By class I mean upbringing, background and of course, money. Well, that's no more an aspect of the contradictory nature of any society when looked at. I guess it's then more a matter of degree?


Class is determined by money, money, and money. Some old New Englanders still cling to old aristocratic values, but they're a dying breed. Anything and everything you want to do in America requires money...the more you have, the better.

You say money cannot buy happiness? Good luck finding a partner who'll pay for everything! They're dying out with the east-coast aristocrats.



> Jeny failed to mention that the _Coyotes_ are Mexican, not American. Like this cute girl, who was caught selling weaponry to drug-runners on the border ...



And, your point about American sterotypes?[/QUOTE]
That we currently have a nation of 111,211,789 people ruled largely by criminal syndicates on our southern border?


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 10, 2009)

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 
HOLY MARY MOTHER OF CHRIST!!!

You have only been posting for 2 months and already have 82 rep power?

That's faster than Si Modo!


----------



## asaratis (Dec 10, 2009)

enigmablue said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could have been that silly-assed font in the OP...and don't you dare go back and change it!

It just looked liked something a female would do. 


...but it was only a bet I made...ain't the first and won't be the last I've lost.


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 10, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> HOLY MARY MOTHER OF CHRIST!!!
> 
> You have only been posting for 2 months and already have 82 rep power?
> 
> That's faster than Si Modo!


I'm proud to say that I brought both of em here! 


Now, if only they could teach me their secret...


----------



## Samson (Dec 10, 2009)

> Over the last two decades, Australia's economy has experienced positive reforms that have boosted its economy, and raised its standard of living. Australia is today riding the commodity boom and should continue to grow for at least the next five years.


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 10, 2009)

Samson said:


> > Over the last two decades, Australia's economy has experienced positive reforms that have boosted its economy, and raised its standard of living. Australia is today riding the commodity boom and should continue to grow for at least the next five years.



Jealous? I am...


----------



## Samson (Dec 10, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > > Over the last two decades, Australia's economy has experienced positive reforms that have boosted its economy, and raised its standard of living. Australia is today riding the commodity boom and should continue to grow for at least the next five years.
> ...



Yeah, me too......I think we should invade Australia to plunder their resources and capture their wimmins instead of some Muslim Backwater.


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 10, 2009)

Samson said:


> Yeah, me too......I think we should invade Australia to plunder their resources and capture their wimmins instead of some Muslim Backwater.


No need to invade...they'll sell it to us! Australia is very capitalist, after all.

Probably why their unemployed is hovering around 4% right now...


----------



## Samson (Dec 10, 2009)

eagleseven said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, me too......I think we should invade Australia to plunder their resources and capture their wimmins instead of some Muslim Backwater.
> ...



Unhappily, they'll probably not accept US$

You think they'd trade Melbourn





for Detroit?


----------



## eagleseven (Dec 10, 2009)

Samson said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



God that's depressing.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Dec 12, 2009)

JenyEliza said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > JenyEliza said:
> ...



So in yer view, my using different spellings for words for reasons that I have stated, makes me stupid. And then you go on to use the exact same spellings in yer rebuttal to me. Which makes you......stupid. 

Didn't ever take a logic course in school, didja?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 12, 2009)

enigmablue said:


> Indeed, as I am male. Could it be they connote femaleness to only certain characteristic?



^ No clue where you got that from.

My 'I thought this was a thread about Australian sheepdogs' was humor, that's all. Obviously, you and Jeny missed that. Not everyone on here is so serious.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 12, 2009)

enigmablue said:


> Heya all from Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is Islam treating Australia?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Dec 12, 2009)

Why the US centric avy?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome Enigmablue,
 enjoy your stay


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 17, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Why the US centric avy?



His avy isn't US-Centric.  It shows the western coast of Australia (ie, Perth, WA).


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 17, 2009)

Samson said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



In some parts of Australia, it is quickly becoming a Moslem backwater.

They are taking in the world's Moslem rejects, boat after boat after boat.

They have radical Imams preaching the destruction of Australia and turning it into a Moslem hell hole like the ones they came from.

Young Moslem thugs terrorize Australians at the beaches and on the streets.

Several years ago there were Moslem-instigated riots that went on for a few weeks.  Every single night.  These thugs would hunt down white Australians and beat the shit out of them--simply for being Australian.

What was done?  They were given a slap on the hand and reminded to "integrate" with Australian society.  That's about it.

Read up on it some time.  Very enlightening.


----------



## JenyEliza (Dec 17, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> enigmablue said:
> 
> 
> > Heya all from Australia!
> ...



Not good.

Especially the Lebs.

Read up on the Leb riots in Australia.


----------



## enigmablue (Feb 2, 2010)

Moves very fast here? Jeny, you're right? Of course, some time away doesn't help.

*bows in apology to all*

Islam? We have a significant, and much regarded, Islamic population with their own schools [some of the best in my state], mosques and much of their cultural paraphenalia. Admittedly, there are tides and ebbs in public opinion because there's a few more generations to go before _wide acceptance_ occurs. That's not uncommon here. The Italians and the Greeks arrived and at first struggled, then one or two generations later forged a place and now wonder, as do those in the next generation, what all the fuss was about. 

It might not be so quick with people of the Islamic persuasion, nor with the latest wave of Indians [Asian immigration], however, with hope and right leadership, it will happen.

You know, one feature of Australia which works against us is our position as an island continent. Launch a boat [at great peril] and head for our shores then we have to work matters. It creates enormous problems with say countries like Indonesia which suffer the same problem and we dance back and forth while the detainees rot some where unsavoury. Illegal immigrants? *throws hands in the air*

*cough-cough* The US own a great part of Australia in rivalry with Japan. Of course, the Chinese have a hand in and more recently India. So far, however, it seems to be working.

And, I know about Detroit and discovering what happened near made me cry. It's ... well ... it's 

Thx all.


----------

